# Stormsie's journey from panel van to camper started today.



## iqofafish

So had her a couple of weeks and today started my DIY Camper conversion, so thought I may as well show her off with my own build thread.

Couple of pics from when I first saw her.












She's currently in the garage getting a full service, timing belt and water pump change and whilst she's in there she had Yokohama A/T GO15's fitted






and as my mechanic couldn't work on the van today, and I'm on a week's holiday, took the time to start the sound dampening. Top panels done and all the ply panels now off (not shown on pic as my phone died) ready for the bottom half, hopefully tomorrow afternoon after I get her back.






By the end of the week, hoping to have the sound dampening and the insulation done and maybe a bit of the electrics, and if I can get her booked in, get 2 side windows fitted.


----------



## Lee

Great start, it will be interesting to see the progress.


----------



## iqofafish

Cheers.

Should have outlined the whole plan really to start with so here goes,

The insulation plan is a foil bubble wrap, recycled plastic bottle filling sandwich.

Once that's in place, lay the electrics and then rather than carpet lining walls/roof, currently looking into a ply lining, with a paint and vinyl type covering.

Self made seat/slat bed and managed to get my hands on this little beauty last week, complete with sink, twin hob and grill.


----------



## iqofafish

Little bit more progress.

Got my windows fitted today. Very happy with them.











Also managed to get 2 of the large lower panels sound dampened too.






Hoping to get the panel sound dampening completed tomorrow. Need to order more for the roof.


----------



## Deleted member 5816

Nice job.
Looking at your soundproofing I would be more interested in Insulation than sound deadening. I would fill the gap behind your plywood with as much as you can.

Alf


----------



## iqofafish

Yeah that's the plan Alf.

The sound proofing has made a, in my opinion, very good improvement to the noise and general feel of the interior. I did a sound test as I was going along and the old night and day cliche couldn't be more apt.

There is stil loads of room to put the insulation.


----------



## LesleyKH

I love these threads where people convert their own vans. There is no chance in the world that we'd be able to do this. We just don't have the practical skills. Keep the posts coming!

Lesley


----------



## iqofafish

Lesley, I am to DIY what a radiator is to an igloo.... I had the windows fitted professionally, wasn't going anywhere near those!


----------



## phillybarbour

Great base vehicle and starting to take shape. Best wishes with the project.


----------



## trevskoda

Looks good,but do a plan for wiring runs and where switches and lights go plus battery installation fuse box etc,this is work you will not be able to sort after all is fixed in as its a lot of hassle,good luck.


----------



## iqofafish

First layer of bubblewrap insulation is all but done, hopefully get some pics up later.
Electrics plan is all ready drawn and the final layer of insulation won't be going on until the cables are in and finalised, then full size ply will be going in. Not doing the carpeting of the sides, just fills me with dread. Ply and paint and then a collage of pics of our journey's is the plan.


----------



## trevskoda

iqofafish said:


> First layer of bubblewrap insulation is all but done, hopefully get some pics up later.
> Electrics plan is all ready drawn and the final layer of insulation won't be going on until the cables are in and finalised, then full size ply will be going in. Not doing the carpeting of the sides, just fills me with dread. Ply and paint and then a collage of pics of our journey's is the plan.



Carpet on sides and roof easy peasy,leaves a nice finish.


----------



## iqofafish

Right quick update. Only managing a little bit of work here and there, but as the supermarket ad says...

Anyway, sound dampening now done including the roof (that didn't hurt the neck muscles much :rolleyes2






Base layer of foil bubble wrap is now done






Swiftly followed by the recycled plastic filling
















Next job(s) over the next few days, recycled plastic layer for the upper half of the walls and doors, install the rear reversing camera so that I can then insulate that door. Also I will be laying of the electric cable prior to putting the final layer of foil on to complete the insulation.

And I also joined the sticker brigade this past week. I like them, but boy does she need a full wash :lol-049:


----------



## iqofafish

Finally got the insulation completed and got the ceiling panels with lights back up. Decided not to carpet the ceiling panels as SWMBO & myself have plans for that later.






needs a good hoovering















Next up is the carpeting. Found a local company that does the panels in 6mm ply fully carpeted so hoping to pick those up this week. I simply don't have the room at home to do them.


----------



## iqofafish

Carpet panels in, not bothering with doing the bare metal or the wheel arches. We've got other plans for those.. Next up, electrics.


----------



## iqofafish

Electrics in and seat/bed constructed. Next job is the cushions and securing the leisure batteries.






Really didn't want to cut into my carpeted ply, so thought I would put one of my many take away containers to use.


----------



## iqofafish

Decided to make a rough table. Not bad, just need to put a support between the legs.


----------



## 1 Cup

*good photos*

Good going. Your have it done in no time.


----------



## iqofafish

Little bit more done and closer to completion.

Battery boxes in and secured





Decided to make use of the old side compressed card panels and make storage door. Ok, it's not going to win any design awards, but the bed, barring covers (material for which is on order), is done 





Kitchens in and bolted down





Next up is to cut the back out of the kitchen unit and fit the gas locker, with a plan on drilling out the drop out vent once I don't have to lie on top of 6" of snow!





Hoping the SWIMBO gets the curtains finished this weekend, along with the table being tidied up.


----------



## iqofafish

Little update.
Still waiting on the material for the seat cushions, delay in delivery due to last weeks weather and not had chance to cut out the space for the gas locker, but decided to get the table and and kitchen tops decorated.





and decided put better sized screws in the table supports - no more poking out :lol-053:





List of jobs left to do

Fit the gas locker
Wire up the tap
Fit the curtains
Get the seat covers on

Then that's pretty much it. Off to DVLA.

I plan on getting a permanent solar panel fitted, probably a 100w, rather than the portable 50w one I currently have. Did toy with the idea of just have 2 50w portables to save me drilling holes but think a 24/7 in situ solution is the way to go.


----------



## Welsh will

Really enjoyed reading this. Your van and conversion is very similar to mine. Iv sound proofed all my panels and also stuck some foil lined foam insulation on top of sound deadening pads. Then as you have done im intending on filling the gaps with recycled plastic insulation so hoping it be snug. 
Took it to work today for 1st time since doing sound deadening and what a difference! Was very impressed with the effect it had......when i shut the doors now it sounds like a golf! Haha


----------



## iqofafish

Thanks. Yep the sound deadening makes a massive difference. Shutting the doors to a nice sold dull thud rather than a echoy rattle is a tick in the self satification box :lol-053:


----------



## iqofafish

Finally got the seat/bed cushions covered







and got my 150w solar panel installed






Still awaiting her indoors to get the curtains done and that species has the nerve to say this species is slow :lol-061:

Also had the cooker pressure tested today and that's all ok, so hopefully get the gas locker fitted this week.


----------



## Welsh will

Looking really well! Finally mounted my solar panels also using same mounts as you. Not as easy as i expected but happy with result. 
Looking well though


----------



## trevskoda

Most important thing,THE LOO,something i could never be without.:scared:


----------



## iqofafish

Got one of the Aldi specials couple of weeks ago so all good on the loo front


----------



## iqofafish

Well it's official. Got my V5 back today and Stormise is now a Motor Caravan. Happy days. I'll get some photos up later this week of the finished project, when I get her back from the van hospital. She's currently getting her clutch and DMF replaced.


----------



## delicagirl

interesting build...    thanks for all the piccies.....   did you weigh the van before and after the refit ?  so you know your payload  for "stuff"?


----------



## iqofafish

Nah as I've only got the basics in there tbh. The bed will be lighter than a standard Rock n Roll bed for starters and the kitchen unit is less that half the size of the units fitted in north/south style conversions. I will take it to a user friendly weigh station fully laden to check but I'm not worried really.


----------

